# OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!!!!!



## ambernd

Theses are my babies!!! Thaddeus, Nacho, Francis, Patrick, Rupurt, and Stinky. They will not stay still for pictures!!!!


----------



## ambernd

*Re: all my babies!!! new pictures!!! cute!!!!*

........


----------



## ambernd

*Re: all my babies!!! new pictures!!! cute!!!!*

......


----------



## ambernd

*Re: all my babies!!! new pictures!!! cute!!!!*

........


----------



## ambernd

*Re: all my babies!!! new pictures!!! cute!!!!*

.........


----------



## ambernd

*Re: all my babies!!! new pictures!!! cute!!!!*

.........


----------



## ambernd

*Re: all my babies!!! new pictures!!! cute!!!!*

.......


----------



## ambernd

*Re: all my babies!!! new pictures!!! cute!!!!*

........


----------



## ambernd

*Re: all my babies!!! new pictures!!! cute!!!!*

.........


----------



## ambernd

*Re: all my babies!!! new pictures!!! cute!!!!*

......


----------



## ambernd

*Re: all my babies!!! new pictures!!! cute!!!!*

........


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*

HEEY! Those last ones aren't rats! You can't fool me!!! ^_~

Nice pics, I especially love the pics of the older babies on top of the younger. I'm glad they get along alright I would be soo worried about them together but it seems they have adopted them as their own.

That pic of you in the hospital looks so painful ): I hope you're alright now.


----------



## ambernd

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*



Poppyseed said:


> HEEY! Those last ones aren't rats! You can't fool me!!! ^_~
> 
> Nice pics, I especially love the pics of the older babies on top of the younger. I'm glad they get along alright I would be soo worried about them together but it seems they have adopted them as their own.
> 
> That pic of you in the hospital looks so painful ): I hope you're alright now.


Im glad they get along too. I was really worried about them eating them or something to hurt them.

And I'm alright now I just have a scar on my eyebrow and I cant bend my pinky on my left hand all the way from where I broke it. Oh and I still have back problems from it. Oh yea AND I have a cicst under my eye that i will probably have to have surgery for But other than that im good .


----------



## ambernd

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*

..... no more comments????


----------



## Leiren

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*

*Comment comment comment* haha,I like the min pin.


----------



## Star

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*

My friend had a min pin that loved/responed to being called "kitty". Must be a breed thing .


----------



## Leiren

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*

awww look at teh babies


----------



## reachthestars

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*

Can you please post only rat pictures in this forum please? If you have other pictures you want to show off you can do it in the Lounge


----------



## ambernd

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*

ummmm sorry


----------



## Night

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*

I agree whole-heartedly with RTS. I don't think anyone wants to see your trampled face  Can you please take that down?


----------



## OnlyOno

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*

wtf? sure, maybe next time it should be in the lounge, but i don't see why she can't keep it up? i mean, would you ask her to take it down if she put it up in the lounge?


----------



## reachthestars

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*

I believe it's because Night does want to be looking at rat pictures and then suddenly a bloddy, mangled face. I really don't either for that matter.


----------



## mopydream44

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*

I agree. This topic is for rattie pictures....that's why we have a lounge. Also that photo was already posted in a topic in the lounge, so there was no real reason to post it again.


----------



## ambernd

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*

OMFG if everyone is gonna make a big freakin deal about it, then fine ill take it down... Eveyone has to make a big deal out of EVERYTHING! You guys just can't leave stuff alone when it doesnt really matter anyway..... *off to take down the pictures* gawd....


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*

Wow budday, I don't think anyone is really making a big deal of it. I can see why a lot of people would find that image disturbing (Completely ignoring the fact that it doesn't belong in the meet my rat section). I think that's all night was trying to get across, and she asked very nicely for you to take it down.


----------



## ambernd

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*

well sorry but i just dont see why people are making it a big deal...... SO what if there is a few pictures in here that arn't rats. It's a whole lot easier than making a post here and then having to go to the lounge and then make another one. But i took them down so be happy.


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*

I don't want to speak for Night, but I believe her only issue was with the bloody image. Not all of them. She only asked you to take down only that picture.

That sole image seems to be everyone else's problem too.


----------



## mopydream44

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*

please relax  I can only speak for myself but I was only saying you could/should post other pictures in the lounge. We all get distracted and go off topic (guilty) but it's why we have a lounge.....that's all. I mean the picture itself really didn't disturb me too much but I didn't need to see it twice 

I would love to see some nice pictures of you and your ratties here though. You had a really sweet one somewhere else. Actually more people should post pics of them with their ratties.........anyhoo sorry if you thought I was makin a big "d" i'm not all hot and bothered though


----------



## reachthestars

*Re: OOODLES OF PICTURES OF RATS AND OTHER RANDOM PICTURES!!!*

Amber, I wasn't out to make a big deal of it, just informing you that the 'Meet my Rat' Forum is for just that - showing off pictures of your *rats*. It is not the place for you to show off your mangled face, dog, neice and nephew, etc. That is why the lounge is in place. I'm sorry if you feel that it is 'too much effort', but those are the rules.

If you have any more issues with this, please contact me via PM, do not continue it here.


----------

